# Flat Iron that you can use on wet hair....



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

A friend of mine said some gal she went to get her hair cut by used this type of iron. She blow dried her hair to about 70% dry and then used the flat iron. It had holes on the side of the iron and the gal said that caused like a steam effect and helped to dry the hair.
I'll admit her hair looked great.My friend didn't ask her the brand name.
Has anyone heard of this iron?


Just adding incase some don't read it below....


  Quote:

  She said it cost around $200 but she never asked the name just the price. LOL I know...I know...She's not the brightest crayon in the box! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However, I do agree that it could damage the hair. I personally would not use it but I am asking for my friend. However, I will let her know about that one.

 My friend can't go back to ask the stylist because she got her hair done in another state and she does not recall the name of the salon.  
 

Oh and I talked to my friend again. She said it was very wide like 3-4 inches and the holes on the side. It  did not have  holes over plates.
Something like they stuck out on the sides. 
LOL this thing is starting to should like spaceship!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm like, the queen of flatirons. i've gone through 5 different ones over the past few years. the one you're talking about might be the vidal sassoon wet to set, which is i think 1.5 inches, and available at most drugstores/target/ulta. it was like 24.99 or so? you can use it on partially damp hair, although i've found its still better to have your hair 95% or more dry, because contrary to what they claimed, this DID damage my hair when used wet. i use this, along with a 1" chi ceramic to get my hair completely done. the whole process usually takes about 35 mintues, from the end of the blow dry to the end of the straigntening.


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i'm like, the queen of flatirons. i've gone through 5 different ones over the past few years. the one you're talking about might be the vidal sassoon wet to set, which is i think 1.5 inches, and available at most drugstores/target/ulta. it was like 24.99 or so? you can use it on partially damp hair, although i've found its still better to have your hair 95% or more dry, because contrary to what they claimed, this DID damage my hair when used wet. i use this, along with a 1" chi ceramic to get my hair completely done. the whole process usually takes about 35 mintues, from the end of the blow dry to the end of the straigntening._

 
Thanks but I don't think it's that one. She said it cost around $200 but she never asked the name just the price. LOL I know...I know...She's not the brightest crayon in the box! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, I do agree that it could damage the hair. I personally would not use it but I am asking for my friend. However, I will let her know about that one.

 My friend can't go back to ask the stylist because she got her hair done in another state and she does not recall the name of the salon.


----------



## user2 (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm uber on the fence about it since I still believe that flat irons will literally fry your wet hair when you use those hott irons on your hair!


----------



## aerials (Feb 16, 2006)

Remington's Wet2Straight ?


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Feb 16, 2006)

i love GHD they r the best like you can ask anyone not too sure if you can get them in the usa though


----------



## ruby_soho (Feb 16, 2006)

There's a wet straightner available at Sephora where you can straighten your hair without blow drying it at all. I think it's Tourmaline, and it's around $200. I think this is the one you're looking for.


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2006)

My hairstylist used an Artizen Straightening Iron on me back in September of last year. She blow dried my hair a little and while it was still damp she used the Artizen. I couldn't believe how straight she got my natural curly hair. It doesn't even get frizzy in the heat when I use the iron. I bought it immediately from my Aveda Hair Salon and I absolutely love it. I use it with dry or damp hair and have not had any problems. I couldn't live without because I don't like my hair curly. Here is a link to the website http://www.artizenusa.com/.


----------



## mskttn (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 
_Remington's Wet2Straight ?_

 
Ahhhh, the "hiss-o-meter" on that site makes me CRINGE. I don't care what they say; that sound is not the straightener "locking moisture into your hair," it's hair frying. Ew.


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_My hairstylist used an Artizen Straightening Iron on me back in September of last year. She blow dried my hair a little and while it was still damp she used the Artizen. I couldn't believe how straight she got my natural curly hair. It doesn't even get frizzy in the heat when I use the iron. I bought it immediately from my Aveda Hair Salon and I absolutely love it. I use it with dry or damp hair and have not had any problems. I couldn't live without because I don't like my hair curly. Here is a link to the website http://www.artizenusa.com/._

 

Oh I am bookmarking that for me! Screw my friend! LOL I have a HAI right now but I can never get it to do barrel curls!


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 
_There's a wet straightner available at Sephora where you can straighten your hair without blow drying it at all. I think it's Tourmaline, and it's around $200. I think this is the one you're looking for._

 

I will let her know about that one. She said the holes were on the side but I am sure she'd like to see that one. Thanks!


----------



## shemainrainman (Feb 17, 2006)

Babyliss Wet N' Dry? 
http://www.babyliss.com/uk/fiche_pro...59&id_gamme=11


----------



## maryam (Feb 18, 2006)

it could have been the T3, which is around the rpice you were quoting and wide with holes in the plates. I have it and love it.


----------



## user3 (Feb 18, 2006)

I showed her the T3 and the Babyliss. Neither of them are it.

She seems to think it might be something only stylist can get.


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## melozburngr (Feb 19, 2006)

my stylist used a flatiron like this on my friend- and I've NEVER seen such straight hair so quickly.  She said it was over $200, but didn't mention the name..  sorry Im no help!


----------



## omnipotent (Feb 20, 2006)

Im pretty sure its called a CHI iron..consumers couldnt buy them up until they started selling them at cvs..but i dont think you should buy one from cvs..eeks...but yeah they sell the CHI irons at beauty supply stores, and you usually need a prof id to get in and purchase things..hope this helps..


----------



## xSazx (Feb 21, 2006)

yea, it sounds like the Wet2straight, i have it.


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 21, 2006)

When I was a stylist I never used flat irons on clients.. we weren't allowed to use them in beauty school so I never took them to work. I use a Hot Tools iron at home, but the T3 was the first one I heard of that does semi-wet hair, but that is very damaging since when your hair is wet it's most fragile.

If I was your friend I would just keep straightening her hair the regular way.


----------



## user3 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok I found out it is shaped like this but it's not this. It's missing the extended part on the sides with the holes. She knows for sure it's not a hot tools. I showed her all of the above and she said it's not any of those.
http://www.folica.com/Hot_Tools_Profe_d14.html


She is finding out what the iron is today. She finally figured out the salon name is waiting for the stylist to call her back.


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *omnipotent* 
_Im pretty sure its called a CHI iron..consumers couldnt buy them up until they started selling them at cvs..but i dont think you should buy one from cvs..eeks...but yeah they sell the CHI irons at beauty supply stores, and you usually need a prof id to get in and purchase things..hope this helps.._

 
i don't think theres a CHI on the market that is supposed to be used on even semi-damp hair, nor do they have holes. i haven't seen them, and i've looked at about every one the make, because i lovelovelove them. also, they usually top off at about $150, unless there is hella price markup at the store. they're at cvs now? eek..i thought you could only get them at salons/ulta. i don't imagine CVS is an authorized seller of them.


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskttn* 
_Ahhhh, the "hiss-o-meter" on that site makes me CRINGE. I don't care what they say; that sound is not the straightener "locking moisture into your hair," it's hair frying. Ew._

 

um no that's moisture escaping..most irons which straighten hair wet are ceramic so they aren't 'frying' ur hair...its just drying ur hair at a rapid rate which releases steam


----------



## xwithoutux (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_i'm like, the queen of flatirons. i've gone through 5 different ones over the past few years. the one you're talking about might be the vidal sassoon wet to set, which is i think 1.5 inches, and available at most drugstores/target/ulta. it was like 24.99 or so? you can use it on partially damp hair, although i've found its still better to have your hair 95% or more dry, because contrary to what they claimed, this DID damage my hair when used wet. i use this, along with a 1" chi ceramic to get my hair completely done. the whole process usually takes about 35 mintues, from the end of the blow dry to the end of the straigntening._

 

Thats the one I have.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the help, ladies!


----------



## NaturallyME (Sep 9, 2007)

She might even be talking about the Maxiglide flatiron it has a steam feature also but its definately not 200 its more like 80 or so


----------



## nunu (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aerials* 

 
_Remington's Wet2Straight ?_

 
thats the 1 i have at home, it must've been this one


----------



## user79 (Sep 10, 2007)

I think those kind of irons must totally take a huge toll on the hair folicle.


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 12, 2007)

For the record, using Chi's on wet hair = bad idea.  Even damp hair.  The heat that Chi's get up to will damage hair (if the person isn't using a heat protectorant of some sort) that is dry as it is, never mind when hair is wet and in its most fragile state.  Ceramic plates or not, they're not meant to be used on wet or damp hair.

Not to mention Chi's aren't suppose to be sold at CVS anyway, that's the huge issue with distributors making extra money by selling them to places that aren't allowed to have them.  The Guaranteed Real Campaign can tell you more about that though.


----------



## MissMcQueen (Oct 2, 2007)

*I have the *Remington's Wet2Straight
*also.  It is pretty good for a low grade flat iron. <3*


----------



## Bedhead1988 (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 

 
_There's a wet straightner available at Sephora where you can straighten your hair without blow drying it at all. I think it's Tourmaline, and it's around $200. I think this is the one you're looking for._

 


i have this iron its called t3 tourmaline wet to dry it has holes on the side and its amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xxx


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_um no that's moisture escaping..most irons which straighten hair wet are ceramic so they aren't 'frying' ur hair...its just drying ur hair at a rapid rate which releases steam_

 
nope. thats water basically BOILING off of your hair.. 

Flat ironing your hair while its wet is EXTREMELY bad for your hair!!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_For the record, using Chi's on wet hair = bad idea.  Even damp hair.  The heat that Chi's get up to will damage hair (if the person isn't using a heat protectorant of some sort) that is dry as it is, never mind when hair is wet and in its most fragile state.  Ceramic plates or not, they're not meant to be used on wet or damp hair.

Not to mention Chi's aren't suppose to be sold at CVS anyway, that's the huge issue with distributors making extra money by selling them to places that aren't allowed to have them.  The Guaranteed Real Campaign can tell you more about that though._

 
EXACTLY! no one ever believes me when I say " Target isn't supposed to sell thiisss!!!!"


----------



## Glow (Oct 27, 2007)

I work in a salon, we sell a brand that was manufactured for our company. Honestly I wouldn't recommend using it for styling damp hair.

We use them at our salons when the stylists are pressed for time because it cuts down, it's more likely to damage it though if you were to use it on your own at home.

There's other good brands, but it all depends on the thickness and health of your hair - as well as how often you use it.

I recommend going to a salon and asking someone who works there what would be best for your hair.


----------



## inishkai (Jan 9, 2012)

mskttn said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *aerials*
> _ 								Remington's Wet2Straight ?_
> ...



 	lol People should try the Croc for wet to dry


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

yea as stated above i STRONGLY recommend you NEVER flat iron wet hair.. its going to be boiling your hair.. burning it.. and it creates LOTS OF SPLIT ENDS.. the only way your hair can get better from that is plenty of conditioner & a cut @ that point.. please dont do this


----------

